# CSS Tempest-X threesome



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a pair of CSS APR-15's and a Tempest X 

I have been modelling this combo in Wini SD Alpha with a 340 liter box with the 2 passives and get a -3db of about 18hz 
Power will be BASH 500 wpc rack amp which has a high pass of 12 Hz and no boost.
My Yamaha receiver has a fixed sub crossover at 90Hz
Use:wide range of music and HT in basement room 50' x 11'-6"

I have been offered a great price on some 3/4" baltic birch playwood for the build (5'X5')

Would you folks have any suggestions/tips? 
(Particularly with respect to bracing, passive location, box size- best use of the plywood)

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Which Tempest-X do you have, the generation 1 or 2? I've never heard of a BASH 500 rack amp, got a link to it by chance?


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

Tempest-X is 1st generation. 
The BASH rack amp actually was used by James Loudspeaker that they had paired up with one of their Subwoofers a while back. BASH tweaked this amp for us for use with another project that is now been replaced.


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

whoops forgot link which shows the Model 6...I have the Model 5 which seems to have been removed from the site
http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/productdet.cfm?page=itemdetail&id=125


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I almost forgot these that I had too http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I just ran your model, you are adding 540 grams to each PR for a 16.5 tuning frequency?


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

That's what I had thought because of the hump in the response curve vs size of box needed.
But I am new at this...also thought using 100% fill might help too??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The hump is 1/2 a db, nothing at all to worry about. Fill isn't required. 

Driver in the front with passives on the side is a popular choice, as long as the PR's aren't too close to a wall. 

Bracing will be dependent on your box dimensions, you'll need 370 liters total internal volume. Have you figured out your box dimensions yet?


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I am kind of open in regards to size. 
I was trying to think of how I could best use the 5'x5' dimensions of the baltic birch to avoid waste.
All that being said, the height of the box would be best close to 24" Also I was hoping to maybe have the Tepest-X down firing and the passives at the ends so I could maybe "float" (attached to wall) my 42" tv above the new box which would be centred on the one end (11'-6") wall??
Maybe even have room for the centre channel under the tv, but that might not be good for the centre sitting directly on the sub??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

24" high including 4" legs gives a cabinet height of 20". If the depth is 23" and the width 58" the internal volume would be 368 liters.


----------



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help!
What would be a good idea for bracing and number and placement of legs?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Front view, vertical lines are panel bracing from fron to back. Then do the same from left to right, The center and end panels will have to be relieved for the driver and PR's. Excuse my Paint attempt. :whistling: 6 legs should do it.

Have a look at the last pic in the second post to give you an idea. It shows 6 panels front to back, you need four.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...iscussion/36035-subwoofer-design-service.html


----------

